# Difference between Sureloc Contender X and Quest X



## Halii (Jan 27, 2004)

whats the difference between the Contender X and the Quest X? just curious if the Quest X is worth the xtra 100 dollars.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

The Contender is a bit lighter than the Quest , has a full machined frame , like the Challenger for the compound bows , it has a conventional locking mechanism , i'm not very sure , but i think the quest has a a button for rapid ( fast ) elevation what the contender didn't have .Both are great sights , so it only depends what features you are searching for , and what amount you would like to spend .The Quest exists in black , silver and all american , the Contender in black only .


----------



## farms100 (Jan 16, 2003)

If you are starting out I would look at some of the less expensive options, you can get an okay sight around 30$ usd

I fairly quickly I went to an arc system sx10 sight. IIRc I paid like 80$ USD. I it not as good a value as when I bought it, but I would still think of using it.

I recently bought a used fita extreme sight on ebay. A better sight but my score are still the same as with my sx-10. 

a lot of people use the shubuya sights too. I'm pretty sure cartel has a rip-off of this sight on the market 

IMHO I would keep an eye on ebay and the classified, and hold off buying a top end sight.


----------



## Halii (Jan 27, 2004)

*whats with the rapid button feature?*

ya i heard the Quest X has that rapid button feature too, but i dont understand what does it do? i mean the Contender X is easy to adjust right as you change yardage and stuff. just curious about the Quest X feature if anyone has or can explain it in al ittle more detail. thanks!


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

It's a little button on the side of the slide , you press it in and you can move the whole unit up or down , without using the click button .
Hope you can understand it in my bad english , if not , go to a shop and take a look at these sights , also take a look at the cheap sights like shibuya etc. There are a lot of cheap ( and cheap often means low quality and specially bad performance during the years ) sights available , but , it all depends on what you will spend for the accessories , i use the contender X on my recurve bow now since two years without problems , but specially for FITA Field i would prefer the Quest X now , and the next recurve sight that i buy will be a Quest .


----------

